# 05feb08



## fishFEEDER9697 (Sep 30, 2007)

fished from about 8:30 to 11:00. the wind was pretty hard out of the south. hit the north side of innerarity pt. 










it was nice and warm, but a little wet on the way back.


----------



## haybill (Oct 15, 2007)

Congrats on the mess-o-fish,:clap Glad to see someone got out:banghead:banghead


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks for the report and congrats on getting some!!! :clap:clap:clap


----------



## fishmasterseven (Oct 6, 2007)

looks like quite a tasty bunch! awesome catch:clap


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice !!!!!!!!!

Scott


----------



## reefdonkey (Sep 30, 2007)

Very Nice.... :hungry


----------



## Best Defense (Nov 8, 2007)

Good job!:bowdown Thanks for the report!!!!


----------



## wirenut (Sep 30, 2007)

:hungry:clap


----------

